# No nonsense sharpening machine



## RogerBean

Thorin,
Great review. I think this would be a great and viable alternative to the old Wilton square wheel grinder I bought back when I was making some knives years ago. At $500 it's much more realistic than the Wilton (which has apparently been bought by Jet and the same tool is now $2800). These belt machines are much more controllable than a regular stone wheel grinder and once you've used them, it's hard not to like 'em.
Roger


----------



## ThorinOakenshield

I'm not sure if I've seen the jet/wilton sharpener. Is it the one that is like Tormek? I considered Tormek but he price ($500-$800 with jigs) is way up there. I also liked the idea of the flat grind/cut instead of the slight concave cut you get with a wheel.

The work sharp 3000 seems like a good machine, but kind of cumbersome when watching someone trying to profile fingernail gouges.


----------



## RogerBean

Thorin,

Here's a picture of the Jet machine. New color, but identical to the old Wilton.










I see that a variable speed model is now available, but price goes up to $4000. It's really more of a knife making grinder (optional size wheels, etc) than just a sharpening tool, but sharpens fine. Uses a 2" x 42" belt. Originally designed for industrial de burring operations etc. I think. Been around for many years.

My main point is just that I think your machine is by far the better buy these days.
Roger


----------



## helluvawreck

Your view is very much appreciated. It looks like a real nice practical piece of equipment.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## dean2336

I purchased this machine about four months ago.At $500 that might seem a little pricey but it is a bargin once you use it.The tools are always sharpened at the same porfile and scarry sharp.You can also use it free hand for the special tools.


----------



## ThorinOakenshield

Roger- Oh wow… $4000! I agree, ProEdge wins. FYI- The ProEdge belts are 2×41'' I think.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a very nice system…

Nice job reviewing it.


----------



## wormil

Good review and Sorby has a nice video too but at $530 it's outside my woodworking budget.


----------



## oldnovice

*+1 on what Rick M. said!*


----------



## bglenden

Could one flatten a chisel back with it?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ThorinOakenshield

Flatten a chisel back? You'd have to take off the accessories. It could certainly do it. Youd just have to make sure the support behind the belt is perfectly flat. Maybe I'll try it with one of my unflattened chisels and get back to you.


----------



## hairy

Has your opinion changed after 3 months? I've been eyeballing this for a while, it looks very promising. I wonder if they nickel and dime you to death buying accessories to make it useful, or is it fairly complete? From what I have seen, it is ready for woodturning right out of the box, but jigs for hand tools, knives and plane irons need to purchased separately.I may be wrong about this.Have you had to buy any add ons?

As far as cost, it appears to be a bargain when you consider a grinder, wolverine jig and CBN wheels will cost more, and can only do woodturning tools. This is advertised as able to sharpen almost anything.

I've watched the videos, have not seen one in person. I have some of their turning tools. They make high quality tools. I like hearing what folks have to say when they are NOT trying to sell it to me.


----------



## ThorinOakenshield

Hairy - I've really enjoyed having it. I find it is pretty complete. I bought the deluxe (PED01) so it came with the fingernail jig and 3 belts and everything I needed to sharpen bench chisels, planes, and all my turning tools. You can buy a square guide but just use the edge of the bowl gouge jig (long V looking thing) to square my chisel to the abrasive.

The things I have done since I purchased it was: 
1 - sold my bench grinder.

2 - buying the 3 trizact belts like I mentioed above which are wonderful for bench chisels and planes. I also use them on the turning tools still. I don't find that I need to hone the plane blades past 3,000 grit I get with the trizact belt.

3- created a little rack (picture a block of wood, a square dowel sticking up out of it with another square dowel crossing it at the top like a T). Then I have little pegs in the T Rack to hang my belts on. In the wooden blocks I have a dado and some holes to hold the fingernail profiler and the other accessories and tools.

4 - Created my own version of the "proset" http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/proset.htm out of ply wood. In their older videos they say that a 2 inch over hang on the fingernail profile give you a 45 degree angle so I just added or subtracted 1/2 inch or so and set my stops.

I am still excited to find a dull tool in the house. I've thought about making the Long Grind Jib out of a dowel. But haven't needed a long grind yet.


----------



## hairy

Thanks! Where did you buy it? The link you put in is dead.

Woodcraft and Craft Supplies have it, but they put their own part # on it, so I'm not sure which version you get. Sorby's webpage sells different versions. I've also read about the US versions have a different tool rest than the UK type. UL got involved.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081591/31170/Sorby-ProEdge-Plus-Sharpening-System.aspx

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/93/4220/Robert-Sorby-Pro-Edge%E2%84%A2-Sharpening-System-6-Piece-Set?term=pro%20edge

Thebestthings also has it.https://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/sorby_proedge.htm

It looks to me like they are all selling the same thing, just the price is different.

That proset gauge is what I'm talking about. $22 seems kinda steep for that.

If I get one, it won't be soon. This is real tempting. Thanks!!!


----------



## ThorinOakenshield

Yeah… $22 for a small piece of sheet metal… that's why I made my own.
Got mine at http://www.chefwarekits.com I looked it up and the price has gone up significantly. 
thebestthings has the best price.


----------

